
Ask HN: Need to talk to whoever did contact-tracing on Diamond Princess - caedus-covid
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/coronavirus-outbreak-diverts-navy-aircraft-carrier-guam-all-5-000-n1169726
======
sixhobbits
I suggest this title be edited to remove the 'Ask HN:' prefix and changed to

"Coronavirus outbreak affecting 5000 diverts Navy aircraft carrier to Guam"

~~~
nix0n
Paging @dang

------
scrumper
Flagged for - generic news article, misleading title. There is no request here
for HN.

------
kfrzcode
I'm sure you'll get more traction if you explain a bit more, or at least
phrase your title as a question.

~~~
JshWright
It's just a snarky, editorialized title...

~~~
kop316
Due to the nature of this forum, many people won't understand that. I clicked
on it expecting a serious question and a serious discussion.

Frankly, many users in this forum don't come here for "snarky, editorialized"
titles. Please do not post such material.

EDIT: My apoligies, the post i responded to was not the original poster.

~~~
JshWright
Is your comment directed at me? I didn't post it...

~~~
kop316
My apoligies, it looks like it was posted by a temp account, and I wrongly
assumed it was you based on the reply.

------
tyingq
Here's the sleeping quarters for enlisted people on a Nimitz class carrier:
[https://imgur.com/a/2UN64Tk](https://imgur.com/a/2UN64Tk)

Imagine the spread was fast.

